# Wheel Center Cap Kit for Tesla Owners



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-wheel-cap-kit

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more.*

EVANNEX now offers custom-designed center caps that fit the unique diameter and depth of Model Y, 3, S, and X wheels hubs and can be used for all four models. When combined with Lug Nut Covers and our Tesla "T" Center Cap Vinyl Accents, they give your Tesla wheels a custom look. You can choose the Center Caps, Lug Nut Covers, and/or the Tesla "T" Vinyl Accents individually or in various combinations by using the pulldown menus to select which specific options you'd like. The result is better looking OEM wheels for your Tesla Model 3, Model Y, Model S, or Model X.










*MODEL 3 AERO*

















*MODEL Y GEMINI*

















​*
USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more.*

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-wheel-cap-kit

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]


----------

